# Apples?



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Does anyone ever get an upset stomach from eating apples? Every time i eat an apple my stomch feels nauseated afterwards. I have had that problem for quite a few years now. Was just wondering if anyone else experiences this.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

i dont know about the upset stomach, but i *always* have a D attack the next day if i eat an apple!


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I can usually handle apples and bananas okay. However, when I eat an apple, I usually take the skin off...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

i don't have problems with apples (altho i don't eat very many and if i do i usually eat the yellow ones or sometimes the green ones)i have problems with apple cider and apple juice (and sometimes other fruit juices that contain apple juice). i *always* have a D attack after that.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I quite often get a funny feeling in my stomach after apples (like a hunger pain). I know they are high in sorbitol and I dunno if that is what causes the stomach problems. The sorbitol will cause diarrhea in some people.K.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

A lot of the time when I eat fruits I get sick too. Apples is one of them! Which makes it hard to eat healthy! If you can't eat fruit or veggies without getting sick, what can you eat that's healthy! Makes things hard.I wish I knew what it was about certian fruits that hurt!Jennifer


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

My diet doctor told me to stay away from apples, applesauce and apple juice, with the following exception:He recommends I peel the apple, and microwave it for one minute on high, then it appears to do less harm to me.Voodoo? You decide.


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

Ken S,Don't know if it's voodoo or not, but I can eat peeled, cooked (microwaved, baked in a real oven, or even boiled) apples with no problem. Raw apples, with or without skin, set off my D. Apple juice is a no-no for me; I assume it's because of the sorbitol, which has always triggered D for me, even if I just have one hard candy or mint containing sorbitol. I've learned from experience to stay away from it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

I pretty much don't eat fruit anymore (except bananas - I love 'em), and when I do eat fruit then I make sure I have it with a carbohydrate meal - that seems to help. Anything citrus has always upset me (I turn into 'Captain D'.)On the veggie side, most veggies are ok (except for things like onions - they're a big no-no!). I usually cook them well which seems to remove most of the unpleasant side affects. Beans and lentils are also a big NO. I mean never... (phew!).


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Raw fruits upset my stomach--I thought I was the only one. I tend to eat canned fruit (not as healthy) but at least it is some fruit in my diet. The same for veggies--need them cooked. What about other fruits? Does anyone know which fruits are the mildest on the stomach and intestines?


----------



## UnknownSoldier (Dec 5, 2000)

An apple a day.....hmmm... I used to eat an apple for breakfast, every day. Then one of my professors told me apples were very acidic or something I can't remember now. I stopped eating apples for about a month, and it helped. But I love apples, so I slowly began eating them again. Now, I eat an apple every day again--but only a small apple, I go for the sweeter ones like red apples, every once in a while I'll eat a tarter apple, but never on an empty stomach and never first thing in the morning! This seems to work for me. As for other fruits, well I can tolerate just about anything. But I have noticed that if I eat a lot of watermelon, I get D. Berries have a lot of pectin, which is binding, and may help D-types. ------------------Jocelynjocelyn_t99###yahoo.comThe most absurd and reckless aspirations have sometimes led to extraordinary success. --Vauvenargues


----------



## prezesm (Jan 24, 2001)

I am starting to wonder about fruit's impact on my IBS as well. But the big question here is, if I can't eat fruit, how can I eat healthy? From a vitamin, calorie and energy perspective, fruit is the way to go. Someone who has cut out fruit, please enlighten me as to how you can continue to eat healthy...


----------



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

if i drink fruit juice too fast (with or without added sugar) i'll feel kinda sick and nauseous.if i eat an apple on an empty stomach, i feel sick too, then it passses and i'm really hungry again in a few minutes. other fruits dont seem to do the same thing. i never really thought too much about it cuz i'm not a big apple fan anyways. if i eat baked apples or apple pie, i feel fine. go figure!-jen


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

I often, but not always, have a problem with apples. But I'm less likely to have a problem with cooked fruits.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

actully, apples are supposed to be "alkaline" as opposed to acidic. however, apple cider is supposed to be acidic. at least, that's what I understand from my nutritionist. I often eat a peeled apple in the mornings. doesn't seem to bother me. however, when I was little, apples sometimes did bother me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

I thought applesauce was one of the items on the BRAT diet because it wasn't a problem for stomach upsets. Something about the pectin in it. Who knows? It is all just too confusing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

prezesm:I have cut down on fruit considerably, and eat 0-2 pieces a day. How do I stay healthy?I wouldn't know. I have IBS!


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I'm with tezbear. Skinning the apples helped me. I think the pectin fiber in them is pretty good for IBS, but the outer layer can cause problems with the plumbing. I also recommend staying away from overly tart ones. I typically eat galas or fujis.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I beleive that why applesauce is in the BRAT diet rather than apples is that whatever it is that upsets the stomach in apples is destroyed by cooking. K.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Lately apples at times cause my mouth mucosa to become irritated. It happened big-time when I had an apple-struedel dessert at a Christmas Party this year. It has also happens on occas. just from eating a raw apple, but not noticable all the time. It is such an on and off thing, I don't know what to make of it. I was thinking that it is especially true if the apple is very sweet. Perhaps, I thought that it was because they contain malic acid, which is actually touted to be good for those with fibro, which I have. But acid of any kind does not seem to be a friend of mine, so I don't know. HipJan, I never thought they were a particularly acid fruit either, but perhaps they change somewhat chemically when they sit around for awhile? Is it the pectin? MNL, can you explain this?


----------



## saltycat20 (Jan 7, 2001)

I always peel the apple and only eat the red delicious variety. I


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I get major gas pains in my stomach and the gas also goes up my back.I stay clear away from apples now. I just stick to papaya and mangos and occasionally, blueberries.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 5, 2017)

Per Heather's Tummy Care(helpforibs.com) safe low fodmap fruits include avocados(limited), bananas, mangos, papaya and apple sauce because of the amount of soluble fiber in them. Fruits with more insoluble fiber like raisins, berries, cherries, grapes, peaches, nectarines, apricots, apples(if peeled), dates or prunes should always be eaten in small portions always with soluble fiber and never on an empty stomach. In addition she says cooking, chopping or pureeing insoluble fiber can make it safer.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I can eat small portions of apples if I dice them into small pieces. In general, I avoid them.


----------



## Maudlin (Mar 20, 2017)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. My stomach reaction is so unpredictable.

Just realized that this thread was started in 2001. Ah...the nostalgia. Those were the days.


----------

